# dry AND sticky also?



## teddy d (Oct 2, 2011)

so i bought some weed recently and it was high quality. It was sticky but also dry. Im annoyed because i cant get any of my stuff to stay sticky. whenever I try to dry slowliy or retain good moister in the buds it tends to mold later down the line when kept in a bag. so I tend to overdry and then let the humitity from the air re humidify it to a plyable level.

I have grown at least 4 diffent strains including NEBULA (super sticky and resinous, and Afghan Kush at thc 21%. every time its too wet or to dry. and never really sticky at all even though the live plants are like glue. how do i retain the thc sticky after drying. 


drying the weed less isnt the sollution cuz wet weed isnt the same as sticky weed and buds that are under dried mold fast.

MY DRYING METHOD: 
i usually just manicure everything right away and then lay the buds on a window screen in the basement with box fans blowing on the screen. usually takes a week then burping in jars for a week or so....


----------



## coloradodreamn (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you flipping these buds every day a few times a day?  if not you are getting un-even drying.  also turn the fan off these buggers. most likely you are drying them out to fast.  

ur best bet is to hang them on a line.  hang them until when you go to bend the stem is cracks. this is a daily process of checking.  

this is a super fine dance, drying and curing, and art all it's own that takes time to perfect...

what are the humidity levels in your basement?  you want about 40% humidity and around 65 degrees in the drying area with some air movement but not directly blowing on the plants.  make sure the buds are dry and a little crispy before you jar them.  and after you finally move them to the jar...check em just hours after to see if they moistened up.  if they have leave the jar lid off for a while till they feel dry.  

then every morning i take the lids off all my jars for about 15 mins till they feel dry again...

this takes time to learn the dance of curing


----------



## Johnny Trip (Oct 2, 2011)

Some dealers spray it with cola after drying and just before selling it.
Result ? It weights more wet and it's sticky, it sucks but it's the truth.
Probably a high resin strain makes it sticky even after drying, especially inside bigger and dense buds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm with Puffin--you do not want a fan blowing on your bud, just air movement in the space.  I also always hang my bud--I believe that it dries far evener if not laid on something and you do not have trichs sticking to whatever you laid it on.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Oct 2, 2011)

Johnny Trip said:
			
		

> Some dealers spray it with cola after drying and just before selling it.
> Result ? It weights more wet and it's sticky, it sucks but it's the truth.
> Probably a high resin strain makes it sticky even after drying, especially inside bigger and dense buds.




where are you buying your weed m8!?  cola on your cola's???  i highly doubt this is his issue here...but i have heard of this before...theres even flavored sprays out there that high times sells...another reason i wont support HT but thats a whole different story...

Another thing i thought of is how deep are you going on your trim?  because if you are leaving leaves on there, they are gonna feel dry way before the bud actually is...follow?    

keep the air moving, the humidity down, and flip your buds a few times a day on the screen.  you will be much better off...

And buy yourself some sticky strains brotha if thats what you want...the Tude here has a million different seed companies to choose from. (I recommend wither TGA or Bodhi beans) ask some people around here what strains they have grown that have been sticky...


----------



## teddy d (Oct 2, 2011)

well currently im dealing with da purps, super lemon haze(on the way), nebula,afghan kush special, and a no name hybrid, so the quality of the strains are not the issue i think we just always rush the drying process out of impatience... but i never jar enything until the stems snap, ive always followed that rule. but yeh maybe a long slow drying will preserve the stickiness 

im gonna try hanging next time and try to master this dance. i know it can be done, so its just getting the right temp, RH, airflow  ect. ill eliminate any fans blowing on the buds.

*do any of you guys consistantly get your buds to stay sticky after drying. if so, can you give me your step by step.*


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 2, 2011)

Im on my first attempt, but I'm following this as closely as possible. Seems logical in the slow and steady, for good results. Be careful when you order hygrometers to check the actual size of them. I ordered some and they didn't fit in the top of the jars. Good luck.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------



## pickle (Oct 13, 2011)

Try this link. You'll never look back after tryin it this way.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 13, 2011)

How does it smoke????

Judge your weed by the buzz you get, not if its sticky, or smells dank, or is a fancy colour, Just my opinion.

I got a shiz load of weed that isnt sticky, but everyone that smokes it always wants to know where i got it.


----------

